# Which pt certification?



## buffed (Apr 11, 2004)

ive been looking for a personal trainer certificate and ive found tons of em... Any advice?


----------



## Var (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm working on ISSA now.  There are other good ones, but this looked best to me.  You can check out www.issaonline.com for info.


----------



## SpinQueen (Apr 11, 2004)

We Bally trainers get a big discount on ISSA. I have to have my cert soon, or I'll get fired. Better get on it.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2004)

I have NASM.

ACE and CSCS are also good ones.


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 11, 2004)

there are alot of decent ones as people are mentioning....just find one that you can take soon...make sure the places you want to work accept it...and find out what you have to do to keep your certification....

you can be smart as hell or totally stupid and still get certified...there were a bunch of dumbasses in my classes....so dont worry too much about what organization it is.....just make sure you know what you are doing and never stop learning...just get certified so you can get out there and help people and make some "bling" in the process!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 12, 2004)

Is it beneficial to go through kinesiology in university in order to become a personal trainer?


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 12, 2004)

of course the more education you get the better!

i think the anatomy you would learn would open up some other avenues if you wish to pursue them (like chiropractic or med school)....go for it!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> Is it beneficial to go through kinesiology in university in order to become a personal trainer?



Definitely!

I took a year of Anatomy & Physiology in college, amoung other courses, and my CFT is with ISSA.


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 12, 2004)

I actually got certified through ACE in college.....one of my teachers started the program there...it was cool...i got credit for school and PT certification all in one...maybe suggest this idea to the head of your  PE department.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm in high school, not college - so I can't change the curriculum just yet...but two years from now, I will mention it. But from what I hear, almost any tom, dick, or harry can get certified through the internet and all the mail order programs out there. Does it really make that much of a difference if I have my B.A. in Kinesiology?


----------



## topolo (Apr 13, 2004)

Mine is through ISSA as well


----------



## MXQdRacer (May 5, 2004)

You know DrChiro, my local Technical College is offering a "National Certificate" course this summer, but I called in to find out which certificate it was, and the instructor wasn't there......I may pursue this. But the only bad thing is, (well not bad, but not reassurring) the class is only 6 weeks long, 2 nights a week..That is like 18 hours.......That's not nearly enough time, is it?  They say the test at the end of the course will determine whether or not you are certified.......


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> ...can get certified through the internet and all the mail order programs out there.


_I think that is the way to go for me. I need to find out if there is a repectable online certification out there. I would love to spend a few months in U.S learning and to get one but I have no time.  _


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2004)

you can do ISSA CFT online/home, they just published the 8th edition text book and a new video which is on DVD.

http://www.issaonline.com/courses/cft.cfm


----------



## MXQdRacer (May 6, 2004)

Has anyone heard of the WITS  WOrld Instructor Training School??? Ths is what my local college is offereing, and I am thinking about taking it.......


----------



## LAM (May 6, 2004)

I just started the cert for IFPA...

http://www.ifpa-fitness.com/


----------



## buffed (May 7, 2004)

There are so many pt cert there are out there.
http://www.ptonthenet.com/accreditation.asp
go to that site, they have some of the "well known pt cert". Thats according to a friend of mine who is a manager and the head of a personal trainer in a gym in Singapore. And according to the gym that i go to here in the US, they recognise certs such as ACE and NSCA. Dont just register for any certs just becos of the cheap price they offer. If you wanna be a trainer in a gym, you better ask the gym first cos they might not accept just any kind of cert.


----------



## jaim91 (May 7, 2004)

Is it better to get it by going to university, and taking kinesiology, etc. Or on the internet? Do you get just as much in depth education from the 'net?


----------



## buffed (May 8, 2004)

well most of the courses on the net cover kinesiology as well, so i guess it would be the same as taking class on the university.. but the thing is that with online courses you have to read the book yourself, no one is gonna force you.. if you have the discipline i recommend that you take the online courses... it certainly safe you time and money.. and btw if you have the cert and can find a job in the gym, that would be helpful as well as education doesnt just occur in classroom.


----------



## jaim91 (May 8, 2004)

Anyone here who is/ wants to be a certified pt take kinesiology?


----------



## MXQdRacer (Jun 23, 2004)

I have two weeks left before my written, and practical final for my WITS cert.  We'll see I guess....lol


----------



## MXQdRacer (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, I took the practical test, and the written test last week. I could have up to a month wait before I know my results...that sucks  : (


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 14, 2004)

If you have the time, is it better to go through a class (like WITS) or just do the take home courses?  Thoughts?


----------



## MXQdRacer (Jul 15, 2004)

personally, I think it would be better to go through the class...you have lectures, and practical training as well... But I am not sure that WITS is as recgonized as say ISSA..........


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 15, 2004)

I would go either NASM or NSCA because they just seem to have more stuff.  For example, the NASM PES and NSCA CSCS are the only 2 certs that will allow you to work with athletes at the collegiate level or higher, unfortunately you need a Bachelors to sit for the exam.  Sure, you can WORK with athletes without this, but no college or sport training facility would hire you without either of these exams or a degree in exercise phys.  I am going to do the NASM PES when I muster up the time to do it.  Alot of the drills athletes do are incredible for advanced BBers.


----------



## MXQdRacer (Jul 15, 2004)

Yea, but for someone who is  interested in the field, like myself, and doesn't have a bachelors, Like myself again..lol, these could be some good alternatives...


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 21, 2004)

Seems like we have beat this topic to death, but I am about spend money on this thing so I want to make sure I got it right.  I was choosing between ISSA and NSCA.  NSCA seems so much cheaper than ISSA and I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts as to why or if their own research confirms that.  Antyhing would be helpful.


----------



## LAM (Jul 21, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I would go either NASM or NSCA because they just seem to have more stuff.  For example, the NASM PES and NSCA CSCS are the only 2 certs that will allow you to work with athletes at the collegiate level or higher, unfortunately you need a Bachelors to sit for the exam.  Sure, you can WORK with athletes without this, but no college or sport training facility would hire you without either of these exams or a degree in exercise phys.  I am going to do the NASM PES when I muster up the time to do it.  Alot of the drills athletes do are incredible for advanced BBers.



good examples but you have to remember that the goals are total different for the NASM and/or NSCA then most other PT certs.  for example the NSCA???s CSCS was specifically designed for college and professional strength coaches, that's it.  it is a world of difference between training elite athletes in college than it is training housewifes, elderly, businessman, etc.

If you are looking to work for yourself then a cert like the NSCA???s CSCS is actually overkill and not directed towards the fitness industry directly and it won't warrant a higher hourly wage, etc..


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 21, 2004)

that helps.  definitely looking for the traditional fitness industry cert.


----------



## fitgirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

i recently got certified through ifpa and wishing i had done more research on certifications.
IFPA IS A NOOOOO!!
ifpa is convenient if you don't hve the time to go somewhere and take a test. they send you the test in the mail and you take it when ever you'd like.(anyone can pass! that's why they're not recognized) or you can go to one of their seminars and do the test there. but they don't offer the test in too many states, so you'll have to make a trip out of it. 
the material itself is good and i learned a lot from it. but i was also begining and the only other education i had was a human anatomy class i took in college about a month prior. 
if you are serious about personal training or any field of education within fitness, but you don't have a degree yet, i'd suggest nasm or ace. these are more recognized within the fitness industry and if you're planning on starting out at a gym, like bally's or 24 hour fitness ace and nasm will help you out a lot more with a job. 
i'm just beging in the personal training industry, so i don't know all. but i have been looking around and i'm planning on getting recertified through nasm. try to avoid spending the money on ifpa when you may have to get recert. through another.

hope this helped!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 8, 2007)

My top choices:
NSCA
NASM
ACSM

Well respected, nationally recognized, and all require you to study some pretty useful information.


----------

